# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg



## Drorchid (Mar 27, 2009)

Another Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (besseae x kovachii) opened up for us:







It is interesting that this time the flower resembles the besseae parent more; it basically looks like a besseae on steroids, with a nice coral pink color. The first ones that opened resembled more the kovachii parent:











Robert


----------



## e-spice (Mar 27, 2009)

There's a nice looking one.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice! Resembles a besseae but the petals are huge!


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 27, 2009)

After the shower, it's very clean.......

That's a bit unusual for a primary cross to show such a difference in color and shape. They are both nice...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2009)

They are both lovely!!!! The second is a little better...!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 27, 2009)

These are turning out beautiful. I like the second one (pink one) better though.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Robert. Is there ant petal deflexion as the flower ages?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 27, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Robert. Is there ant petal deflexion as the flower ages?



Not as bad as other kovachii hybrids that I have seen. I can post another picture in one week to 10 days for comparison.

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, please.


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the round petals and color on the first one. It is very surprising to see so much difference for a primary hybrid. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2009)

:clap: Hard to pick! It will be interesting to see the next couple of bloomings & how they change! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the pink one more, it's more special


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2009)

Both are pretty. I like the pink color, though.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 28, 2009)

Those are substantial petals! Looks very good.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2009)

So beautiful it's crying. Neat comparison. 

-Ernie


----------



## Elena (Mar 28, 2009)

Beutiful! I like the shape of the first one and the colour of the second one


----------



## nikv (Mar 28, 2009)

I like them both!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the red one and very nice delicate pink color!

Ramon


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 28, 2009)

I like both of them:drool:


----------



## Gilda (Mar 28, 2009)

I here these are selling for $125 in spike at the Asheville show !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice flowers, both are interesting and what a surprising variation for a primary hybrid... ???


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 29, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Very nice flowers, both are interesting and what a surprising variation for a primary hybrid... ???



I totally agree; usually your F1 generation of a primary hybrid will be intermediate between both parents, and most seedlings will look pretty similar, with not too much variation from plant to plant. Now if you sib two of these plants (to create your F2 generation) you do expect segregation of characteristics, and some plants will resemble more one of the original species, as other plants will resemble more the other species. It is unusual that you already see this segregation in the F1 generation.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the redder one.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2009)

Wasn't the pink one from using besseae flavum as the parent? Hence the different form also.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 30, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Wasn't the pink one from using besseae flavum as the parent? Hence the different form also.



Actually both were made using a yellow besseae. The picture of the first one is actually a little "redder" than it should be. In true life it is more pink in color, but still not as pink as the picture of the second one.

Robert


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 30, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> I totally agree; usually your F1 generation of a primary hybrid will be intermediate between both parents, and most seedlings will look pretty similar, with not too much variation from plant to plant. Now if you sib two of these plants (to create your F2 generation) you do expect segregation of characteristics, and some plants will resemble more one of the original species, as other plants will resemble more the other species. It is unusual that you already see this segregation in the F1 generation.
> 
> Robert



This is very interesting I do agree too... What to expect next! I can't wait to use it and see the progeny...


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 30, 2009)

first phrag. very very nice


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 31, 2009)

I just found out that the different seedlings are actually from different crosses (my mistake) the more coral (reddish) one that looks more like a besseae (First Picture) was made with a regular besseae, while the second picture (more pinkish one) was made with a flavum besseae. This explains the difference between the two.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Claudia6982 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love both of them!!






LG Claudia


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 2, 2009)

:clap: WELCOME Claudia! :clap: What a cute emoticon! Tell us about yourself!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, very nice both of them!!! What size are the flowers? Do you have any flower pics as example of those that Jerry is going to bring along to Europe? Jean


----------

